# Oden out



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

With the number one pick in the NBA draft out till atleast march, what are the chances of the trailblazers winning a couple games this season


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=A ... &type=lgns

Too bad for the Blazers, I was looking for a return to the successful days unseen since Clyde the Glide.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Greg Oden is to Sam Bowie as Kevin Durant is to _____________?

Fill in the blank people. Does everyone know the answer??
I hope that Oden isn't a bust like Bowie was, but the Trailblazers do not have a good track record for this type of thing!!!! :roll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

djleye said:


> Greg Oden is to Sam Bowie as Kevin Durant is to _____________?
> 
> :roll:


If I could be like Mike.....














































The last pic being the most important 

:beer:

The Sonics can only hope!

Ryan


----------

